# Riptropin hgh



## ProFIT (Mar 22, 2012)

Riptropin HGH 10iu - with the anti-counterfeit scratch off code


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 22, 2012)

#2


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 22, 2012)

#3


----------



## powders101 (Mar 23, 2012)

The best gh on the market today!


----------



## PRIDE (Mar 24, 2012)

They have stood up to all the tests, from the serums to the labs and they have outlasted the rest!


----------



## kingoftheworld (Apr 20, 2012)

Only the best!


----------



## CK Labs (Apr 24, 2012)

*Great product....*

One of the best products on the market...CK


----------



## SURGE (Oct 26, 2012)

Best GH out there imo!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 26, 2012)

I thought the only pictures someone can get addicted to was porn pics.

But i can surely say....

I looove lookin at pics like those!!!


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't really care for the bloat I get from the Rips but they are definitely the real deal and the only HGH I will use at this time!! Too many fakes out there to go with anything else!


----------



## odin (Nov 2, 2012)

ProFIT said:


> #3



Running 5iu a day of these now and they are the best I've ever used!


----------



## vintagemuscle (Nov 2, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> I don't really care for the bloat I get from the Rips but they are definitely the real deal and the only HGH I will use at this time!! Too many fakes out there to go with anything else!



I have not tried the Rips yet because my main concern is the bloat factor. I may give them a try anyway and simply be very strict on my sodium intake.

Vintagemuscle


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 3, 2012)

I wish my area was available for Rip's!


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 4, 2012)

Making My mouth water


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 4, 2012)

:sFun_mischieviousbiI had picked up 20 kits of those badboys!!


----------



## K1 (Nov 6, 2012)

One of if not the best.....


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 8, 2012)

Man I dropped a whole 10iu vial last night on the tile floor and killed it

First one out of the new kit too....good thing it at least comes with 9 more!

I should be kicked in the nuts for this


----------



## K1 (Nov 8, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> Man I dropped a whole 10iu vial last night on the tile floor and killed it
> 
> First one out of the new kit too....good thing it at least comes with 9 more!
> 
> I should be kicked in the nuts for this



Reminds me of the first time I got my hands on some Test amps...Shattered one of those fuckers in my hands, got glass in my eye and oil all over the place.....

Thought I was going to cry and it wasn't because of the glass in the eye, I hate wasting:sSa_cry4:


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 8, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> Man I dropped a whole 10iu vial last night on the tile floor and killed it
> 
> First one out of the new kit too....good thing it at least comes with 9 more!
> 
> I should be kicked in the nuts for this



OUCH!

Everyone's lovin rips!!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 9, 2012)

Yea, I haven't done a rookie move like that in ages....


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes those are my fav. Kinda sucks sandy threw a temp wrench in things for some . Anyway they are really good this coming from a guy that has used lots of legit seros.. T


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 20, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> Man I dropped a whole 10iu vial last night on the tile floor and killed it
> 
> First one out of the new kit too....good thing it at least comes with 9 more!
> 
> I should be kicked in the nuts for this



You must have jinxed me bro? Getting ready to do a 10iu shot last night and for some reason I was holding the plunger instead of the barrel and went to pull the cap off and instead the plunger pulled right out!! 10iu all over the floor:banghead:


----------



## Love2BB (Dec 14, 2012)

Rips are great, when I couldn't afford Sero anymore this was the next best thing. I did have to use double the dose I was using to get the same results but at the price ponit I couldn't beat it! Looking forward to getting on rips again soon!!


----------



## SURGE (Dec 16, 2012)

We need a Rip sponsor here!! Admin can you make it happen please:headbang:


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 17, 2012)

SURGE said:


> We need a Rip sponsor here!! Admin can you make it happen please:headbang:



Already working on it! Should have things sorted out within the next day or so


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 18, 2012)

SURGE said:


> We need a Rip sponsor here!! Admin can you make it happen please:headbang:



Here you go, Rips are on board 

http://www.anasci.org/vB/lionhgh/


----------



## powders101 (Dec 18, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> Here you go, Rips are on board
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/lionhgh/



Great add to the board:headbang:


----------



## odin (Dec 18, 2012)

powders101 said:


> Great add to the board:headbang:



:yeahthat:


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 18, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> Here you go, Rips are on board
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/lionhgh/



:headbang:


----------



## PROMPTJJ (Dec 30, 2012)

I got 2 kits but my tops dont have xxs on them , they are smooth tops. Do i have fake stuff?


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Bio* said:


> I wish my area was available for Rip's!



Likewise mate. I get jealous anytime HGH is mentioned, let alone Rips.


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 30, 2012)

*Bio* said:


> I wish my area was available for Rip's!





Incognito1 said:


> Likewise mate. I get jealous anytime HGH is mentioned, let alone Rips.



Check with Lion-HGH, he's a sponsor here


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 30, 2012)

It's more so the country I live in.


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 30, 2012)

Incognito1 said:


> It's more so the country I live in.



Ah, I gotcha.


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 30, 2012)

It seriously sucks man, but unfortunately that's life


----------



## striffe (Dec 30, 2012)

Ive got to try these rips. I gave up on hgh after buying $1000's worth of bunk "nqk" kigs and hyges, and underdosed blue tops. Rips are obviously the real deal.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to start a minium 12 month GH cycle and have been researching and trying to oder for the past few months, but between, hearing about all the people who are getting bunk HGH..... its freaking frustrating......:banghead::wtf:

I don't want to drop a ton of money only to find out the GH I got was bunk or neve recieve the order.....




hijacked said:


> Ive got to try these rips. I gave up on hgh after buying $1000's worth of bunk "nqk" kigs and hyges, and underdosed blue tops. Rips are obviously the real deal.


----------



## MegaT (Jan 4, 2013)

*Some more RIPS*

 Different Batch number but good stuff. codes checked out .no stickers on vials XX on vial tops


----------



## MegaT (Jan 4, 2013)

PromptJJ Good question. The ones I have got XX on the top. Only way to find out for sure is pin it and get bloods. What's the batch #


----------



## The BB Monad (Feb 4, 2013)

Rips are my favorite on the market at the moment. By far!


----------



## MayGodBlessyou (Mar 22, 2013)

Gents, excuse the newbie question.....but Drs want out me on HGH amongst other things....
 Are "Rips" better than say Tev-Tropin US Pharm grade etc??

 I know it's a rookie question.... It's a serious health thing for me, not for recreation etc.....
 You're input would mean a great deal!! Thank you

 God Bless!


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 22, 2013)

MayGodBlessyou said:


> Gents, excuse the newbie question.....but Drs want out me on HGH amongst other things....
> Are "Rips" better than say Tev-Tropin US Pharm grade etc??
> 
> I know it's a rookie question.... It's a serious health thing for me, not for recreation etc.....
> ...



If you have the option to receive Pharam grade hGH that should always be your first choice!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 22, 2013)

:yeahthat:





AnaSCI said:


> If you have the option to receive Pharam grade hGH that should always be your first choice!



:yeahthat:

then theres NO question if its legit or not!!


----------



## striffe (Mar 22, 2013)

^^^yeah that


----------



## ripped02 (Sep 14, 2013)

K1 said:


> Reminds me of the first time I got my hands on some Test amps...Shattered one of those fuckers in my hands, got glass in my eye and oil all over the place.....
> 
> Thought I was going to cry and it wasn't because of the glass in the eye, I hate wasting:sSa_cry4:



LMAO!!!! Happened to me too years ago and I haven't bought any amps since...Way pissed!!


----------

